
Datastream.io: Open Source Anomaly Detection - gcotsikis
https://medium.com/@ment_at/datastream-io-open-source-anomaly-detection-64db282735e0
======
machinecontrol
For those of us not familiar with ML, what are some examples of data that is
best consumed by something like this?

~~~
zechs
I could imagine piping system stats into this and then setting up alerts when
something "unusual" is happening.

The super amazing thing would be multivariate analysis of multiple series so
you could see when the relationships between variables becomes anomalous as
well.

~~~
ChrisMentat
We have just that type of model coming up in our next release. So for example
in the case of a smart car, a higher value for torque than usual might be OK
if it is simultaneous with a peak in the gas pedal. But if a peak in the pedal
does not coincide with a peak in torque, that is a problem. Follow us to stay
up to date!

